

Hacking through Airtime to promote your startup  - Noam_Schwartz
http://noamschwartz.tumblr.com/post/24558058981/hacking-through-airtime-to-promote-your-startup
It's crazy out here, don't miss it.
======
auston
This has been my experience as well, it was like putting faces to Hacker
Newsers. I got to meet people like:

<http://tictail.com/> employees

<http://wahooly.com/> founders

OMGPOP Founder

VC from Chicago

<http://meetcute.net/> founder

<http://foxtranslate.com/> founder

<http://backbase.com/> developer

Was definitely very interesting experience that I would recommend to anyone
trying to expand their professional network. Make sure you keep your 3 boxes
clicked if that's the goal though, otherwise you get some random people.

------
sriramk
I bumped into Gary on my very first Airtime call yesterday, a really awesome
designer from Color and other interesting industry people. Not sure whether it
is going to last but it definitely pulled some great folks from my extended
network in the tech/startup world.

------
mintplant
Airtime looks interesting, and I'd love to get in on the action; however, it
would seem that those of us under the age of eighteen are relegated to a
section of the site entirely devoid of users. Trying it out last night, all I
ended up with was an endless loop of "Searching..." -- even with all filters
disabled -- presumably because no one in my age group is actually using the
service. And I'd much prefer such interactions as described here to those I'd
most likely find in such a limited subset of users.

------
alttab
Sounds like to me all the executive management from the tech industry was on
right after the press release to check it out.

I can't imagine the quality will be sustained. That said, if it could be then
it would be worth a lot of money.

------
ojr
I met the OP

